# WiFi works but slow



## borodatii (Oct 22, 2019)

I've installed FreeBsd 12 on my laptop and Wifi, although works, is quite slow. It's way slower than it was at Linux on *the same laptop*. 
Is that how it is in Freebsd?


----------



## manoeldesouza (Oct 22, 2019)

borodatii said:


> I've installed FreeBsd 12 on my laptop and Wifi, although works, is quite slow. It's way slower than it was at Linux on *the same laptop*. Is that how it is in Freebsd?



same happens with me and my Dell Inspiron 7357. This and the issue with audio os what prevents me from going full time with BSD. I guess part of the BSD spirit is to get our hands dirty and find (and code the) solutions and contribute do the project. Just seems beyond my current level of knowledge. Would be an interesting challenge if I knew how to start...


----------



## jardows (Oct 22, 2019)

Please describe in more detail what you mean by "slow."  Is it felt performance or measured performance?  If it is measured performance, what is the difference?  Wireless network is very complex, so we need details to even begin to help.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2019)

What version of FreeBSD? What brand/model wireless card? Which driver is used? How is it configured?

We're good but we're not clairvoyant. We have no idea what you have, how your system is configured and what you're trying to do with it.


----------



## tedbell (Oct 23, 2019)

I lose some speed in FreeBSD too. About maybe 400-500kbps


----------



## manoeldesouza (Oct 27, 2019)

Don't kow about the original post author, but my system is the below (this is seen from my current Manjaro KDE):


```
 inxi -b
System:    Host: Inspiron2 Kernel: 5.3.6-1-MANJARO x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: KDE Plasma 5.16.5 Distro: Manjaro Linux 
Machine:   Type: Convertible System: Dell product: Inspiron 7573 v: N/A serial: <root required> 
           Mobo: Dell model: 0GYWGJ v: A00 serial: <root required> UEFI: Dell v: 1.12.0 date: 08/09/2018 
Battery:   ID-1: BAT0 charge: 33.6 Wh condition: 37.1/42.0 Wh (88%) 
CPU:       Quad Core: Intel Core i7-8550U type: MT MCP speed: 2900 MHz min/max: 400/4000 MHz 
Graphics:  Device-1: Intel UHD Graphics 620 driver: i915 v: kernel 
           Display: x11 server: X.Org 1.20.5 driver: intel unloaded: modesetting resolution: 1920x1080~60Hz 
           OpenGL: renderer: Mesa DRI Intel UHD Graphics 620 (Kabylake GT2) v: 4.5 Mesa 19.2.1 
Network:   Device-1: Intel Wireless 7265 driver: iwlwifi 
Drives:    Local Storage: total: 593.10 GiB used: 192.91 GiB (32.5%) 
Info:      Processes: 229 Uptime: 1d 16h 39m Memory: 15.39 GiB used: 3.45 GiB (22.4%) Shell: bash inxi: 3.0.36
```


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Oct 27, 2019)

borodatii said:


> Is that how it is in Freebsd?


No.


----------

